# Zing Blast Off Mod



## littlcor (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here to the forums. I discovered them after my launcher for the "Blast Off" toy broke. It instantly made me think of ways to make an even better launcher! I stumbled upon this forum and already have some Theraband gold on the way. I got to thinking and figured I would see if any experts might have some opinions on how to make a better launcher for these rockets?

Also, if you haven't had a chance to use one of these, they are absolutely fun! They fly ~100 yards and are a great time at night with friends.

http://www.amazon.com/Blast-Off-Fire-Tek-Rockets/dp/B00N2YLAIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442985480&sr=8-1&keywords=zing+blast+off


----------

